# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  How much for shower installation?

## frozensage

I'm buying these frameless shower screens $550, door + side panel, to be installed on a base of 900x900. What kind of cost will I be looking at to have someone install them? And how long does it take? 
thanks.

----------


## cherub65

Get a quote to supply plus install before you buy as could work out cheaper than install only

----------


## GeoffW1

Hi, 
We have just now had 2 quotes of $220-$250 installation, and $30-$50 delivery. Remember that if anything at all is not standard, mostly the walls not being straight and square vertically, the cost can rise. 
Also the frameless types often need extra bracing timber in the wall to take the heavy hinges. No worries if rendered brick of course. 
Cheers

----------


## frozensage

Is this the price for labour or does it include the glass too? Seems very competitive if it's including glass and labour.

----------


## GeoffW1

> Is this the price for labour or does it include the glass too? Seems very competitive if it's including glass and labour.

  Hi, 
No glass in that, no.  
There is quite a wide variation in the glass and hardware costs out there now, with a lot of shower screen kits (all pre-made, no variation) available for $600-$700, so your price is good. Custom measure and made ones from Stegbar etc can easily run up to $2000. 
Cheers

----------


## TheEngy

Stegbar is way over priced though... where do you live?  Try somewhere like Big Hen, they do free installation with some shower screens

----------


## frozensage

Live east side of Melbourne, so anyone got recommendation I'm all ears. Also having someone to put in the bath tub and shower base. Is this a good idea before getting quote for shower screen? or should I ask what's required by a screen installer first?

----------


## TheEngy

Yeah I would check out Big Hen (http://www.bighen.com.au/) if I were you,, their prices are pretty decent and they do free shower installation last time I checked, however not sure if this applies to frameless showers.  Can;t hurt to drop in or just give them a  call. 
They might save you money, just depends where you have looked so far.

----------

